# Any custom roms/themes/mods for Galaxy s2 i9100G?



## jayasimhareddy (Jan 26, 2012)

I got Samsung Galaxy s2 i9100G(variant of galaxy s2, OMAP chipset). I know this device has less user base, so there is no good developer support. Can any developer who got this device please port ICS to this device or develop any rom/mods/themes

PS: sorry for my bad english.


----------

